# How to treat diaper rash with coconut oil



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

So the baby has gotton a diaper rash. I did not know she had pooed and put her down for a nap ( could not smell it) When she wakes up I change her and thats when I saw the poo. So now her bottom is pretty red. I let her run around naked until she peed on the carpet...I put some lanislosh on her bum but I read that coconut oil will clear it up real fast. Do you put it on thick? melted? Anyone know?


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

I just wipe it on, it kinda melts as it goes on.

I hate it when that happens... I miss a poo and she's sitting in it for a while.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

a nice soak in a warm bath, a little naked time, and a good dusting of corn starch usually works to clear up our red butt situations (from sitting on poop too long accidentally).
I don't know that lansinoah is such a good idea. Usually red butt does better for us if it breaths, kwim?


----------



## melibee (Aug 20, 2007)

Ooh- I didn't know I could use coconut oil.. is there anything I can't use it for?


----------



## nevaehsmommy (Aug 6, 2007)

I had put the lanilosh (sp?) on her tush to prevent any further chaffing, to repel any urine the next time she went.


----------



## jumpincholla (Feb 23, 2005)

I love coconut oil for a diaper rash. Your best bet is to give her a bath, then let her dry out for as long as possible and then slather on the coconut oil. Repeat application at each diaper change. If you need something thicker I also love Badger Balm. Those poor little tushes. It makes me so sad when my dd gets a rash. Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nevaehsmommy* 
I had put the lanilosh (sp?) on her tush to prevent any further chaffing, to repel any urine the next time she went.

yeah, i can see why that would help... I just worry about giving yeast a chance to grow (trapped under in the moisture barrier). A yeast diaper rash is the WORST!!!!


----------

